# I need help



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

So it's my first time choosing a GS puppy and I need help knowing if it's a good GS or if I should look for something else please help with your opinions if the puppy looks pure, and if it looks healthy


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Tarek and Welcome!

Do you have the pedigree papers showing the family tree? (parents, grand 
parents etc).

Look at this page on how to choose a reputable breeder: How to Select a Breeder - German Shepherd Guide 
"If breeding dogs are not tested for breed specific and common health issues, there is absolutely no way to prevent puppies from developing these devastating and painful conditions. Testing breeding dogs and their ancestors (other dogs in a dogs pedigree) for these issues ensures that there is a low chance of passing on any genetic diseases or conditions. The best way to avoid bringing home a puppy who could develop hip dysplasia is to only buy a puppy from a breeder who has tested the sire (father) and dam (mother), certifying them free of dysplasia. That breeder should also have the pedigree information of both dogs stating their parents, grand-parents, great grand-parents and so on are also free of hip dysplasia. This goes for every genetic disease and condition; Certification of health in both parents of the puppy AND their ancestors will lower the chances of these problems occurring in your puppy significantly.* Temperament *and working ability is just as important as health, especially in a working dog breed like the German Shepherd dog."

And here: Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

All puppies are cute, but, please do your research before choosing a puppy. 

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, I don't have any papers or pedigree yet because the breeder is In PA and I live in NY however I plan on going to visit and maybe pick up the puppy this Saturday and I'll keep in mind the information you have givin to me 
Thank you 
Can you some what tell if it's a good puppy from the picture though?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

No Tarek, you really cannot tell from pictures.

What is the breeders name/kennel name?

You can call or email and ask them to send the parents' pedigree to you. This is VERY important before you make a 10 year commitment!

There are MANY qualified people on here to help you before you make this HUGE decision. The name of kennel and pedigree will give the information that will help people help you!

Moms


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

From the picture, it looks like a nice puppy. 

Can you tell us about the breeder? We want to help you avoid puppy mills. Puppy mills have gotten very good at making it look like they are small, family breeders. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/626034-spotting-puppy-mill-breeder-sites.html

Here is a recent thread with information that I hope will help in your puppy search:


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

This is pretty much all I know about the breeder and the puppy I found him on a Website and I'll go check the breeder and puppy this weekend
Thank you for your help


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Does that say: Greenfieldpuppies.com?


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, this is the direct link to the puppy


https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/german-shepherd-puppies-for-sale-pa-md-de/cale-1458078304/?new


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh dear. This is a puppy mill with MANY breeds to choose from!

Here is the site with choices of puppy type and state to purchase in! https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/ 

Here is Cale: https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/german-shepherd-puppies-for-sale-pa-md-de/cale-1458078304/

PLEASE do not support these breeders!


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

So where would you recommend I go and get a puppy that's about 8 weeks old and affordable


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

TarekAmin_ said:


> So where would you recommend I go and get a puppy that's about 8 weeks old and affordable


Ahhhhhhh! THAT is why you are here! 

Give the people here some info.
Which type of German Shepherd do you prefer? Working Line? Show Line? 
What are your plans for the puppy? companion family dog, competition dog?
Tell us what activities your family likes to do that will include the dog?
Any other info that would relate to the pup/dog. 

Can you wait a while/save up to increase your budget (over $675.00) for a puppy?

Moms


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TarekAmin_ said:


> So where would you recommend I go and get a puppy that's about 8 weeks old and affordable[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Find a breeder you can visit, and see the puppies in their home, with their litter and dam.
> ...


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

I would like a show line GS
I want him to be a companion, friend and protection if needed
I am training for military so I go out running for 4 miles a day
I am out going and I would take him with me everywhere to the Beach, Soccer field etc....
The reason I need a GS is because I always wanted one and now I feel like is the right time, I need him as a loyal friend and to also offer protection when needed
I pretty much spend about any where around 1500 for a Good 8 week GS
I need one as soon as possible as a gift for my fiancé (gift for my self) ?
I just need an active companion that is smart and fast Learning and would be friendly and aggressive when needed.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

When do you leave for the military? Going to take a while to properly train what you are looking for. Don't rule out a working line. A good breeder will help you find the right dog. A bad breeder will tell you all GSD's would do what you wanted.


----------



## TarekAmin_ (Mar 21, 2016)

I leave the military sometime around September, I understand the puppy wount be able to do all these activities with me...
I know training the puppy will take time
I plan to leave the puppy with my fiancé until I come back.
I don't have a preference to what Line the GS comes from since I really don't know the difference other than the body difference


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome Tarek and thank you for your service. It sounds like either a working line or a show line GSD would work for you. All things being equal a showline GSD will probably be a little more expensive than one from working lines. $1500 is a pretty reasonable price to pay for a quality working line GSD, so it's good to hear that you aren't hoping to find a puppy for $500.

However, having said that, I have some concern about your conclusion that now is the ideal time to get a puppy. One of the great things about GSD's is that they are incredibly loyal and really bond to and love their people. This also means that they do not do well when left alone for long periods of time. They need exercise, they need to be mentally challenged/stimulated, and they need to be around their pack.

You say you are about to go into the military. I assume this means a certain period where you will be in basic training, and then potentially be deployed overseas. You need to be honest with yourself about how much you are going to be around over the next couple of years (and where you see yourself in 10-12 years). It's great that you have a fiancee who would be willing to look after your dog while you are away. But is she 100% on board with having to assume the day to day duties of taking care of *your* dog. Is she in a position that she has the time do this? Will she be able to handle some training?

I realize you came to this forum because you want to do things right and get a quality puppy. You didn't come here to be lectured on the responsibilities of dog ownership. I raise these issues only because I am someone who has owned multiple dogs over a period of some 30 years, so I have a pretty good handle not only on the amount of time it takes to be a good owner, but also the degree to which owning a dog can impinge upon your freedom and flexibility. There are too many dogs that were bought with the best of intentions, but that end up in shelters because their owners failed to think through what direction their life was going to take over a 10-14 year period and who can now find themselves in a position where having a dog no longer works for them. I just want to make sure you have fully thought this through.

If so, I wish you the best of luck. You could not have a better friend or a better companion than a German Shepherd.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Advertising dogs for sale is against the rules.


----------

